
Show HN: GraphQL Cache – A caching plugin for GraphQL Ruby - jdorfman
https://github.com/stackshareio/graphql-cache
======
thebadmonkeydev
Wow, thanks for submitting this! I'm the creator of this gem and kind of
stunned to see it on HN. If anyone has any questions or comments let me know,
I'd love to hear them :)

